# Plasti dipped Black LTZ 18's



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

This was only the second coat. Keep the tires on the car during the process, Will post finished pics tomorrow.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been waiting to see what this would look like on the LTZ rims. Not really sure how I feel about it though. Maybe I'll come around when I see the finished product and a few more pics.


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I think its looking real good. I would like to find me some LTZ wheels.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

not feeling t cause you sprayed the caps!!!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Man those look rather sweeeet!
I gotta say though, before I clicked to enlarge the second photo, the trunk lid being up made it appear that you had a WILD A$$ spoiler!


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry about that taking more pics today with the trunk closed.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Jakkarro I can always just take that part of the spray off and let the symbol come thru but i figured since the rest of the emblems are blacked out why not on the rims too


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

akrupocin said:


> View attachment 5911
> View attachment 5912
> View attachment 5913
> View attachment 5914
> ...


Now i def need ltz rims

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

2011 Chevy Cruze Wheel 18x7.5 Silver Aluminum Brand New Rim OEM | eBay


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

akrupocin said:


> 2011 Chevy Cruze Wheel 18x7.5 Silver Aluminum Brand New Rim OEM | eBay


dang for 190 a piece id rather get aftermarket rims


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> dang for 190 a piece id rather get aftermarket rims


You know these rims are like $400-500 a piece if you get them from GM right? $190 a wheel is a steal! But at that price I wonder if they are all scratched and stuff?


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea you never know with rims from ebay. Picture looks good once you get them home not the same story.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

akrupocin said:


> Yea you never know with rims from ebay. Picture looks good once you get them home not the same story.


Yea, true story.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> You know these rims are like $400-500 a piece if you get them from GM right? $190 a wheel is a steal! But at that price I wonder if they are all scratched and stuff?


yeah but you know you cant get very good aftermarket rims from anywhere from 130-175...still cheaper than the risky rims from ebay


----------

